# Bah, humbug!



## bernardina (Dec 30, 2012)

Μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν είναι πως μπούχτισα τα Χριστούγεννα ή τίποτα τέτοιο. Απλώς, από μια περίεργη σύμπτωση, τις τελευταίες μέρες βρίσκω κάθε τόσο μπροστά μου αυτή την έκφραση, και μάλιστα για τελείως διαφορετικούς λόγους κάθε φορά. Κάθισα, λοιπόν, και τις μάζεψα όλες... για να μας βρίσκονται.
Πρώτα πρώτα, τι σημαίνει humbug;
Humbug is a person or thing that tricks or deceives or talks or behaves in a way that is deceptive, dishonest, false, or insincere, often a hoax or in jest.[1][2] The term was first described in 1751 as student slang. It is now also often used as an exclamation to mean 'nonsense' or 'gibberish'. When referring to a person, a humbug means a fraud or impostor, implying an element of unjustified publicity and spectacle. Άφθονες εικασίες περί της φύσης και των απαρχών της, στο κομμάτι της ετυμολογίας.
Ή, όπως μας λέει λιτά και περιεκτικά η Ματζέντα, humbug = αγυρτεία, απάτη, κν. παπατζιλίκι:

Να εξηγήσω όμως για ποιο λόγο έσπευσα να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν μπούχτισα τα Χριστούγεννα: η φράση bah, humbug! ακούγεται στη Χριστουγεννιάτικη Ιστορία του Καρόλου (ή Τσαρλς, αν προτιμάτε) Ντίκενς, από το στόμα του ανάποδου και τζαναμπέτη Εμπενίζερ Σκρουτζ. Εδώ θα το ακούσετε κάμποσες φορές (ακόμα και στα ελληνικά!) σε ενσταντανέ μαζεμένα από καμιά τριανταριά ταινίες -από την πιο κλασική μέχρι κινούμενα σχέδια.

Πώς θα σας φαινόταν, λοιπόν, αν τέτοιες μέρες κάποιος σας χάριζε ένα σακουλάκι καραμέλες με γεύση μέντας που ονομάζονται... humbug; Μάλλον θα σκεφτόσασταν ότι κάτι υπαινίσσεται, σωστά; Ε, ναι... Άλλωστε το λέει: That expression implies a general dissatisfaction with the Christmas season. However, offering humbugs around Christmas time is now seen by some as humorous or ironic. Και μ' αυτό το πνεύμα αποδόθηκε στο σχετικό επεισόδιο του Μαυροχιά.  (Δεν είμαι σίγουρη, αλλά νομίζω πως μια συντομότατη σκηνή του υπάρχει στο πρώτο βιντεάκι, εκεί γύρω στο 1:17)

Και, φυσικά, δεν ξεχνάω ότι [URL="http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12439-%CE%A3%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%8A%CE%B4%CF%81%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CE%A9%CE%BD%CE%AC%CF%83%CE%B7-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AD%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%91%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BF-%CE%9A%CE%B1%CE%B2%CE%AC%CF%86%CE%B7"]πρόσφατα ο Εαρίωνας μάς πληροφόρησε[/URL] ότι ο Καβάφης είχε εξελληνίσει τη λέξη: _με αρέσουν τα χωρατά, η αστειότης, η ειρωνεία η με ευφυή λόγια, το χαμπαγκάρισμα (humbugging),_ λέει ο ποιητής και... δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτήσουμε τι θέλει να πει!:)


So, this is a *bah, humbug! *thread




:twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 30, 2012)

Εμένα η λέξη μού θυμίζει αυτό. Η δική μου απόδοση της λέξης ήταν "παπαρδέλες".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2012)

Μπαρούφες;


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η λέξη δεν επικρίνει κάτι για την ελαφρότητά του μόνο, αλλά και επειδή είναι ψεύτικο και απατηλό. Από τα _αηδίες και ξεράσματα_ και _σαχλαμάρες_, προτιμώ τις _μπαρούφες_ ή _απάτη του κερατά_ και άλλα τέτοια που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ γιατί θα μου θυμίζουν το 2012 κι εγώ θέλω να σκεφτώ θετικά για το 2013.

— Ο αισιόδοξος συλλεξιλόγος σας


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Να προσθέσω από το λεξικό Collins και μερικά ωραία παραδείγματα για το *humbuggery*. :)


However, whatever the hurt and the humbuggery, the whole affair should give Beattie and all other politicians something to think about.
Courier, Sunday Mail (2005)
In its concern about bah humbuggery, all Edinburgh city council has achieved is bah humbug.
Spiked (2002)
What has happened to the Voltaires who once exposed bogus miracles, and the H. L. Menckens who blew shrill whistles on pious humbuggery?
Francis Wheen HOW MUMBO-JUMBO CONQUERED THE WORLD (2004)


----------

